# DW Review - EZ Car Care Supercharged - Hyper Concentrate Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to Darren at EZ Car Care for sending the shampoo on to review and sorry it's taken so long to get to it, unfortunately the weather has not been on my side.

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who want to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals, for more information please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

I should also point out that the last time my car was washed was around the 23rd of Dec 2015, since then it's been through snow, ice, rain, hail etc etc so the wheels were in a pretty sorry state.

*The Product: *



The Supercharged shampoo arrived well packed with the instructions clearly printed on the reverse of the bottle. It's got a great smell of bubblegum.
The shampoo itself is nice and slick and I didn't feel like my wash mitt was dragging at all.

There was some confusion with the amount needed, however after a quite PM to Darren it turns out that this was down to a labelling error which effected circa 14,000 bottles.

*EZ Car Care say:*

"Supercharged - A hyper concentrated pH neutral car care shampoo. Supercharged is made with a blend of surfactants and highly concentrated lubricants, that will create luxurious suds to lift away any contaminates on the paint work. Combine supercharged with one of EZ car care's wash mitts or pads to minimise the risk of swirls or marring. Although Supercharged is a powerful cleaner, it is totally safe to use and will not strip any existing waxes or sealants. With no gloss enhancing additives it'll leave your vehicle with a true finish that has been washed safely.

How to use:
Add one cap full of supercharged to a 15 litre bucket of water.
Agitate to a luscious thick foam.
Safely wash the entire vehicle using an ez car care wash mitt or pad.
Rinse off with pressured water once complete."

*The Method:*
I added 1.5 caps to the wash bucket and filled with water, the shampoo generated plenty of suds and I had to stop filling the wash bucket early, these lasted well after I had finished washing the car.



The suds seemed to transfer to the paint quite well and didn't seem to dry on the paint.



The cleaning power of the shampoo seemed to be pretty much on point as well.

The vRS was looking pretty good after it's first wash of 2016


(the quality of the pic was not the best as the light was fading)

*Price:*
Supercharged is available in a few sizes and is available from here http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wash/supercharged-hyper-concentrate-shampoo-250ml.html

250ml (my sample size) = £5.99
500ml = £9.99
1ltr = £17.49

*Would I use this again?:*
In short, Yes.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A very good "pure" shampoo, which is well priced, great smelling, slick and economical, and as it's available in the smaller (250ml) size, it means that it's easy to stick in your detailing bag and take with you when it's needed.

*Anything I would change?:*
If I was being hyper critical then perhaps a slightly better suds to paint transfer rate would have been welcome, but I'm nit-picking here.

Thanks for reading, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

